# Unsupported sound card? ASUS M2N-SLI

## uidzer0

Hey everyone,

I just upgraded my motherboard to an ASUS M2N-SLI, which has an integrated sound card. I am not sure what chipset the card is using. Does anyone else have this motherboard?

thanks!

Ben

----------

## NeddySeagoon

uidzer0,

run lspci and post the output. That should tell us all we need to know.

I suspect its Intel High Definition compatible. snd-intel-hda

----------

## uidzer0

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> uidzer0,
> 
> run lspci and post the output. That should tell us all we need to know.
> 
> I suspect its Intel High Definition compatible. snd-intel-hda

 

Here is what lspci returns

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:07.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

01:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GTX (rev a1)

Does this help?

----------

## ninjaboy13

I think that motherboard is using the new nvidia 570 chipset, I doubt full support is out for it yet.  lspci doesn't seem to be detecting your sound devices or at least I didn't see it.  Have you tried searching for ADI AD1988B?

----------

## uidzer0

 *ninjaboy13 wrote:*   

> I think that motherboard is using the new nvidia 570 chipset, I doubt full support is out for it yet.  lspci doesn't seem to be detecting your sound devices or at least I didn't see it.  Have you tried searching for ADI AD1988B?

 

You're right about the chipset... i was wondering about that - I enabled all of the alsa ADI modules but still no luck.

----------

## CooSee

 *uidzer0 wrote:*   

>  *ninjaboy13 wrote:*   I think that motherboard is using the new nvidia 570 chipset, I doubt full support is out for it yet.  lspci doesn't seem to be detecting your sound devices or at least I didn't see it.  Have you tried searching for ADI AD1988B? 
> 
> You're right about the chipset... i was wondering about that - I enabled all of the alsa ADI modules but still no luck.

 

hallo,

did you look in the BIOS if the " Onboard Sound is ON "   :Question: 

when i get new Mainboard i always upgrade to the latest stable BIOS to get best performance   :Wink: 

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## uidzer0

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> did you look in the BIOS if the " Onboard Sound is ON "  
> 
> when i get new Mainboard i always upgrade to the latest stable BIOS to get best performance  
> ...

 

Yeah it's on =[

----------

## NeddySeagoon

uidzer0,

It appears that your sound chip is not attached to a PCI bus. If it were, lspci would detect it and report it by Vendor and Device ID.

Have a look at 

```
lspci -vvv | less
```

You will get a lot of output now.

If your sound card is there now, post just its secttion.

----------

## uidzer0

Here's the lspci -vvv output

0000:00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [44] #08 [01e0]

        Capabilities: [e0] #00 [fee0]

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 4: I/O ports at 1c00 [size=64]

        Region 5: I/O ports at 1c40 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 233

        Region 0: Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 74

        Region 0: Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [44] #0a [2098]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Region 4: I/O ports at f400 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 233

        Region 0: I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at e000 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [cc] #08 [a802]

0000:00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 50

        Region 0: I/O ports at 09e0 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 0be0 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at 0960 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at 0b60 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at cc00 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [cc] #08 [a802]

0000:00:05.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device cb84

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 58

        Region 0: I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at c400 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at c000 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at bc00 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at b800 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [cc] #08 [a802]

0000:00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0370 (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

        Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 80000000-800fffff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [b8] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [8c] #08 [a800]

0000:00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0376 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40b9

        Capabilities: [60] #08 [a800]

        Capabilities: [80] #10 [0141]

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0374 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40c1

        Capabilities: [60] #08 [a800]

        Capabilities: [80] #10 [0141]

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0374 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40c9

        Capabilities: [60] #08 [a800]

        Capabilities: [80] #10 [0141]

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0378 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40d1

        Capabilities: [60] #08 [a800]

        Capabilities: [80] #10 [0141]

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0375 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00009fff

        Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-0000000000000000

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40d9

        Capabilities: [60] #08 [a800]

        Capabilities: [80] #10 [0141]

0000:00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0377 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00007fff

        Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fcffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000eff00000

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee00000  Data: 40e1

        Capabilities: [60] #08 [a800]

        Capabilities: [80] #10 [0141]

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Capabilities: [80] #08 [2101]

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Capabilities: [f0] #0f [0010]

0000:01:07.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

        Subsystem: Netgear FA311 / FA312 (FA311 with WoL HW)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (2750ns min, 13000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 82

        Region 0: I/O ports at ac00 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at fdeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Expansion ROM at 80000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=320mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

0000:01:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8N4-E Mainboard

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 0x08 (32 bytes)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 66

        Region 0: Memory at fdefe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Region 1: Memory at fdef8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

0000:07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0290 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Unknown device 19f1:2011

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 90

        Region 0: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 3: Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 5: I/O ports at 7c00 [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at fcfe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [78] #10 [0001]

Any help?

thanks again!

Ben

----------

## NeddySeagoon

uidzer0,

There is no sound device there. If you know that nVidias PCI Vendor ID is 10de, you can look up all the "Unknown Device" Device IDs here I was expecting to see an Unknown Device 0371, which would be High Defintion Audio, but nothing is listed at all. 

The specification says you have 

```
Signal Processor   Intel HD Audio
```

Whic is supported by the snd-intel-hda ALSA module.

----------

## Monkeh

Actually, the specs say it has an ADI 1988B.

http://uk.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1163&l1=3&l2=101&l3=0

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Monkeh,

In full, thats the ADI 1988B 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC. Thats the CODEC, not the sound chip itself.

Like most mptherboards made since 1997 have an AC'97 CODEC and a weath of sound chips to interface to it.

----------

## Monkeh

I can read.. If that's only the CODEC, and it uses Intel HD audio, then why do ASUS have a driver for the CODEC?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Monkeh,

For the same reason the kernel has CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

----------

## Monkeh

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Monkeh,
> 
> For the same reason the kernel has CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

 

And yet, there's no other driver. Which suggests there is nothing other than the AD1988 on the board. That would also explain the lack of an lspci entry (I've never seen any AC97 codec listed there, as they're not connected to the PCI bus, but the chipset directly).

Either way, onboard sound isn't worth bothering with..

----------

## quag7

I was researching motherboards and came across both this post and a review of this board on newegg.com which said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Outlook was bleak, but suddenly it worked!
> 
> Pros: Excellent features. I really like this board. Loaded with all the current input and output ports. firewire, usb, SATA (x7), PCI-e, etc.
> ...

 

Don't know if this is helpful but I figured I'd pass it on.

----------

